# dull hoof shears



## bonbean01 (Oct 25, 2011)

Any easy at home way to sharpen shears for hoof trimming?  With regular house scizzors I know you can cut tin cans to sharpen, but not sure if that would work with these?


----------



## goodhors (Oct 25, 2011)

Are you talking actual shears, as in scissors or tinsnips?  Or those cutters that 
look like pruning tools?  You wouldn't sharpen any of these 3 the same way.  

And I NEVER heard of cutting tin cans as a method of sharpening anything.  Interesting!  
Can't say as I would try that on my house scissor from the $1 store or my expensive
kitchen scissors.  Any can cutting would be a job for the tinsnips.


----------



## dsqard (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't know about hoof shears but I use a dremel tool to sharpen my hoof knives and hoof nippers for horses.  Works really good.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks to you both...these are actual hoof trimming shears.  And yes to cutting tin cans ( well...guess they are aluminum cans...not tin...empty beer and coke cans...it really does sharpen regular scizzors..my cheapo household ones and my better kitchen shears )

I'll think about using a dremel to try sharpen the hoof trimming shears...hope I get it right and don't ruin them in my attempt...LOL!  I originally bought a dremel in hopes to do my dog's nails with them, but that didn't work for me at all...would have spent 2 hours on each toe nail the rate I was going.


----------

